# Trails und Touren um Furtwangen



## Nuggat (31. März 2009)

Hallo!
Da sich die Suchfunktion bei dem Begriff Furtwangen bescheiden gibt, wollte ich einfach ma nen Thread in der Richtung starten.

Was ich suche sind nicht allzu anspruchsvolle Trails und kleinere/größere Touren rund um Furtwangen. Bis jetzt habe ich nur den Westweg als fahrenswerte Möglichkeit gefunden. Habt ihr Tipps oder vielleicht sogar  Lust ne Runde zusammen zu fahrn?
Würde mich über Anregungen freuen

euer Nuggat


----------



## Nuggat (6. April 2009)

nuja schade... aber danke dass es sich wenigstens en paar angeschaut haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefly82 (8. April 2009)

Hallo Nuggat,
um furtwangen gibt es eigentlich schöne touren. die marathon strecke bietet beispielsweise eine schöne tour, das gebiet um den brend ebenso.


----------



## switcher (8. April 2009)

Hi Nuggat,
ich wohne zwar nicht mehr in VS komme aber von dort und kann dir von Furtwangen aus alles in Richtung Brend, Rohrhardsberg Triberg, Schonach empfehlen. Es hat auch wirklich nette Singletrails und nur die wenigsten von ihnen sind Sackgassen. Allerdings braucht es auch ein wenig Forscherdrang und Geduld. Viel Spass.


----------



## Nuggat (8. April 2009)

Tach Leute,
danke für die Tipps, dann werd ich mich wohl mal, sobald der schnee ausm wald verschwunden ist, auf die suche machen.
Ahja, glaubt ihr, es ist sinnvoll eine Wanderkarte als Orientierung zu benutzen?

Gruß, Nuggat


----------



## firefly82 (8. April 2009)

eine karte kann nie schaden... ich nehme immer die topographische karte, da fällt mir die orientierung leichter. 
bis der schnee im wald weg ist geht es sicher noch eine weile...


----------



## switcher (8. April 2009)

Also ich würde für den Heimweg Krümelchen streuen. Natürlich sollst du eine Karte mitnehmen und am besten im Vorfeld schonmal Gedanken über einen möglichen Tourverlauf machen. Höhenmeter findest du nämlich genug, manche sonst auch nicht ganz freiwillig.


----------



## Noctis (9. April 2009)

ach, den thread hab ich garnicht gesehen...
Was ich dir Empfehlen kann ist einmal, den Brendt, wie hier schon geschrieben. Sehr coole Trails, wenn man sich bemüht. Da kannst du die Straße hoch fahren und die Trails runter oder beim Skilift Ri Freiburg den wald hoch. hab mir sagen lassen, dass dort (richtung Norden) auch eine nette kleine strecke sein soll.
Ebenfalls interesasant ist GHB hoch und an der oberen Rechtskurve gerade aus, den Feldweg rein. Ist aber eher nicht so anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Nuggat (9. April 2009)

Danke Noctis!

Wie erwähnt dauert es wohl aber noch ne weile bis der Wald frei von Schnee ist... ich hoff doch nicht all zu lang 

Naja jetzt fahr ich erstma an Hochrhein, da muss ich wohl kaum mit Schnee rechnen 

Gruß


----------



## Richi2511 (13. April 2009)

Hey Nuggat, fahr einfach mitm Auto nach Unterkirnach. Von dort aus (gerade Richtung Villingen) sind die Wälder meistens schneefrei... Und es gibt eine Menge schöne Trails, einfach mal Pfadfinder spielen, kommt bestimmt was tolles dabei raus 

Diese Karte ist übrigens ganz gut:
http://www.amazon.de/Südschwarzwald...el-Hornberg/dp/3870733977/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_c


----------



## Nuggat (14. April 2009)

Karte is bestellt 
und deinen tipp werd ich mir auch zu Herzen nehmen

DAnke, Nuggat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noctis (23. September 2009)

so nuggat, ich bin ab heute wieder in Fuwa.
Sonntag hol ich das Bike hoch. Bock ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## Deleted 133833 (21. April 2011)

hallo

wie wäre es wenn mir mal zusammen fahren suche leute zum radeln

gruß kai


----------



## Noctis (22. April 2011)

radeln aka touren? ^^


----------

